# Where is the computer guru when you need him?



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have a buddy who has a problem with his computer not remembering stuff. When he logs in to the site, it tells him he's not logged in. His computer does not remember that he's logged in, etc. It would seem to be a cookies issue, but I'm not sure. I know my mom-in-law had this same problem here a few months ago and the only fix we could find was reloading windows.

He states he just reloaded windows a few weeks ago. He has IE6 and Privacy is set to Medium.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Internet explorer / Tools / Internet Options / Privacy tab / set to MEDIUM on slider............


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Been there, done that.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

He suppose to be downloading Firefox and seeing if it remains a problem.


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

Has he installed the latest service pack for windows?

Does he have google toolbar or similar that could be blocking cookies or similar?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I did ask him if he had the latest updates, but he never responded. I'll talk to him over the weekend and find out. I don't know if he uses any tool bars.... but he did tell me that he got Firefox downloaded and everything works fine with it... so it's definitely an IE issue and could very well be updates or just a bad reload of it when he reloaded Windows a few weeks ago.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Due to security issues, most wesites no longer use cookies to cache your passwords. Fewer and fewer will do this anymore. 

This actually a good thing cause means your info is safe.

Firefox has its own built in caching system that looks for password and username boxes, takes the entry and stores it in a secure folder on your PC.

~Bob


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hmm,... how about spyware? After running Spybot or maybe it's Ad-Aware I will have to login again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

Also remember, when using stuff like **** Cleaner, it will clean out all your cookies as well, for IE, he can use a freeware called AI Robo Form available at http://www.roboform.com/ which will keep his logon details in a secure area they can be easily backed up as well.


----------

